# Nilfisk pressure washer



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

First post - so go easy on me 

I know from reading that this is a highly regarded forum and the people here know their stuff.

Looking to buy a pressure washer. Have the choice narrowed down to a Nilfisk.

1. Nilfisk compact 120
2. Nilfisk Titan 120
3. Nilfisk compact 110

Would be used be to wash the car and then 3 times a year to clean a moderate patio and driveway, wash the bikes and general work etc.

I have a few pedantic questions  that I hope you can answer:

Is the 5 metre hose on the 110 a bit limiting?

Is the 110 powerful enough or is it a bit lacking?

The ‘Titan’ seems to be specific to Argos, I cannot for the life of me find the decibel level of this machine i.e. the LWA figure (guaranteed sound power level) , does anybody know this? 

Is the hose ‘reel’ on the Titan just a gimic, from what I see from reviews on amazon, people just complain about this and they end up not using it.

Is the patio cleaner worth getting? (This is why I considering the Titan as it has the patio cleaner included)


Any other comments or real world experience welcome.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

The cheapest model with a working hose reel is the e130, I braught the c125 (Titan equivalent) and the hose reel is just storage, you have to fully unwind it plug it in.

I sent it straight back and went for the e130 3.9 with working hose reel,
5m is very limiting you'll want at least 10m


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

Rian said:


> The cheapest model with a working hose reel is the e130, I braught the c125 (Titan equivalent) and the hose reel is just storage, you have to fully unwind it plug it in.
> 
> I sent it straight back and went for the e130 3.9 with working hose reel,
> 5m is very limiting you'll want at least 10m


hi, thanks for reply.

this is the titan 120 from argos:


http://imgur.com/Kx6PjJQ


is that not a hose reel at the top?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

The so-called Titan models are just normal models with the words titan on them so the one you're looking at the titan 120 is just a renamed Nilfisk c125 i believe and the hose reel is not integral meaning its just a place to store the hose and you have take the hose all the way of then connect it to the machine.

With my e130 the hose is connected to the machine via the reel.

If you want to look at specs for the Argos titan model look at this https://www.coolshop.co.uk/product/...iyVWxaH3oAym4Yo50wkVhA19KxvSMe0BoCFhsQAvD_BwE


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

obi604 said:


> First post - so go easy on me
> 
> I know from reading that this is a highly regarded forum and the people here know their stuff.
> 
> ...


Hi Ive got the C120. Had it for at least 5 years and it still works well for me. The patio attachmnet is very useful. You still get messy but not as much. The 5m hose was limiting so when it evetually cracked I bought an 8m one from direct hoses.


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

Rian said:


> The so-called Titan models are just normal models with the words titan on them so the one you're looking at the titan 120 is just a renamed Nilfisk c125 i believe and the hose reel is not integral meaning its just a place to store the hose and you have take the hose all the way of then connect it to the machine.
> 
> With my e130 the hose is connected to the machine via the reel.
> 
> If you want to look at specs for the Argos titan model look at this https://www.coolshop.co.uk/product/...iyVWxaH3oAym4Yo50wkVhA19KxvSMe0BoCFhsQAvD_BwE


thanks. 
noted, all the argos websites refer to them as the '120' so just presumed it was a 120.
you would have imagined, they would big it up more - by saying its actually a 125 bar.

But from what your saying it is a 125, which is strange.

yeah the hose reel is indeed to store the hose, not integral.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

According to Argos the Titan specs are below.

1400 watt universal motor.
Flow rate 440 litres/hour.
Rated bar - 85.
Max bar - 120.
Suitable for light to medium duty tasks.
8m hose.
5m mains cable.
Wheeled for ease of use.
Maximum temperature of 40°C.

Things to note are, it states 120 bar but that is max when turned on, it works at 85 bar. That is somewhat lower but most machines quote max to start with. Clearly, many manage with a working bar under 100 but I think when they move up to a more powerful washer like a Kranzle they are amazed. In reality, it is the higher bar and flow rate making the difference, not just that it is Kranzle. 

The Titan has a 3 year guarantee, Nilfisks have two. That is a good bonus. I would forget about the reel, use it or don't use it, I prefer no reel because I store the hose separately, some like it all contained. 
The Titan quotes an 8m hose, that is sufficient if you can place your washer correctly, 10m is better.
I would go with the Titan of those three but consider the working bar, 110 working bar is pretty much ideal for cars, less works but is slower. The flow of 440 lph for the Titan is pretty fair.


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

shine247 said:


> According to Argos the Titan specs are below.
> 
> 1400 watt universal motor.
> Flow rate 440 litres/hour.
> ...


Thank you. good comments.

So is the Titan = 120 or 125 bar?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

obi604 said:


> Thank you. good comments.
> 
> So is the Titan = 120 or 125 bar?


The website states 120 but the difference will not be noticeable as it will only be running around 85 bar normal use.

Like speakers, they quote the MAX figure but in reality, it will only touch those figures briefly for seconds


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

Rian said:


> The website states 120 but the difference will not be noticeable as it will only be running around 85 bar normal use.
> 
> Like speakers, they quote the MAX figure but in reality, it will only touch those figures briefly for seconds


thanks. 
I know this may sound strange, but I have sensitive ears.

Does anybody know the LWA decibel level of the Titan (the LWA is 'Guaranteed sound power level')

I had a look but could not find.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

obi604 said:


> thanks.
> I know this may sound strange, but I have sensitive ears.
> 
> Does anybody know the LWA decibel level of the Titan (the LWA is 'Guaranteed sound power level')
> ...


This might call for an email to Nilfisk themselves unless someone with a DB meter can record it


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

Rian said:


> This might call for an email to Nilfisk themselves unless someone with a DB meter can record it


its normally in the manuals or written on the box itself (the box it comes in) ............Just in case anybody on here happens to have either.

I just cant seem to find it online.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

obi604 said:


> thanks.
> I know this may sound strange, but I have sensitive ears.


Seriously, if you are going to start detailing, ear defenders are extremely handy, I bought them for my Stihl hedge trimmer and use them for general garden machinery, rotary and DA now.


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

shine247 said:


> Seriously, if you are going to start detailing, ear defenders are extremely handy, I bought them for my Stihl hedge trimmer and use them for general garden machinery, rotary and DA now.


It's to do with neighbours also, so trying to find out if Titan is louder etc.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

As above - the working reel is a godsend. Had a c125 previously, wheel was for storage only, they discontinued that model and couldn't send me a replacement so I blagged myself an e145 in it's place 

I found the after sales support to be excellent so assuming they aren't too impacted by Covid you should get a quick response to your other queries!


----------



## kentphil (Jan 9, 2014)

If it helps, the actual id plate on the back of my Nilfisk c120 says it is rated at 92dB, but mine does have a 1650w motor according to the plate.


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

kentphil said:


> If it helps, the actual id plate on the back of my Nilfisk c120 says it is rated at 92dB, but mine does have a 1650w motor according to the plate.


Thank you. What year is your model from? Is it a few years old at this stage?


----------



## kentphil (Jan 9, 2014)

mine is about 7 years old, bought from Argos

This is more current info on newer model - https://consumer.nilfisk.com/en/products/Pages/product.aspx?pid=128470932


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

kentphil said:


> mine is about 7 years old, bought from Argos
> 
> This is more current info on newer model - https://consumer.nilfisk.com/en/products/Pages/product.aspx?pid=128470932


ah right, so your model is a good few years old, looks like they have improved the sound proofing since then 

https://parts.nilfisk-advance.com/Includes/Includer.aspx?download=true&id=24631637459934

looks like the 110 is 86 db (I thought the 110 would have been quieter) 
and the 120 and 125 is 85 db 
so the titan whether 120 or 125 has 85 db according to this sheet.

dated 10.2019 -- not sure if there has been 2 releases since your one


----------



## kentphil (Jan 9, 2014)

I think it is more that they don't put such powerful motors in them any more to be honest.

My son's 3 month old c125 is about the same volume in operation as mine, but strangely according to his plate, it has a 150W less powerful motor in it and it produces just under 10 bar less than my one as a running pressure, also nearly 1/3 of a litre/minute less flow as listed figures, yet his is a supposed to be a more powerful model than mine - progress I suppose :lol:

When my nilfisk expires it will be replaced with a Kranzle, as I like their stability of model specs over a fair amount of time.

Enjoy whatever model Nilfisk you get, just don't forget to drain it down of water when you are done and it should last you a fair while. :thumb:


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

kentphil said:


> I think it is more that they don't put such powerful motors in them any more to be honest.
> 
> My son's 3 month old c125 is about the same volume in operation as mine, but strangely according to his plate, it has a 150W less powerful motor in it and it produces just under 10 bar less than my one as a running pressure, also nearly 1/3 of a litre/minute less flow as listed figures, yet his is a supposed to be a more powerful model than mine - progress I suppose :lol:
> 
> ...


thanks for the tip.

so question still remains, should I go for a titan with its 'reel'  and 8 meter hose and more accessories. looks more awkward and taller etc

or just go with a 'compact' 120 (6 meter hose, less accessories)

both are more a less same price.

or just go with a 110


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

This patio cleaner is in my local lidl: Parkside Patio Cleaner PFR 28 A2 




It comes with an 'adapter'

Does anyone know if this patio cleaner would work with a Nilfisk pressure washer?


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

From experience with the built in reel, forget it and get one without it. It is a right pain with the supplied hose and after the first use I wished I had purchased one without the reel. I have the C135 and it is a heavy old beast to lug around


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

nicks16v said:


> From experience with the built in reel, forget it and get one without it. It is a right pain with the supplied hose and after the first use I wished I had purchased one without the reel. I have the C135 and it is a heavy old beast to lug around


do you mean a reel scenario like this?



http://imgur.com/Kx6PjJQ


or one where the hose is actually integrated or 'built-in' to the reel?


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

obi604 said:


> do you mean a reel scenario like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly like that, it may look all fancy and good looking, but i guarantee after the first use you will wish you got one without the reel.


----------



## kentphil (Jan 9, 2014)

nicks16v said:


> From experience with the built in reel, forget it and get one without it. It is a right pain with the supplied hose and after the first use I wished I had purchased one without the reel. I have the C135 and it is a heavy old beast to lug around


Exactly this ^^.

I had the reel on my machine and it is only for storage, you have to unscrew the hose from the machine every time you want to roll the hose away. This may not sound much of a chore, but in reality, the lower end machine standard hoses are quite stiff, and coil up quite easily compared to an aftermarket hose.

I have over the years, upgraded my hose and lance to a quick release aftermarket hose and gun which i store on a wall reel, much easier to use. If I was buying again, I would buy the machine without the reel if I could, or I would assemble the machine without it if I could not get it without the reel.

Just my opinion, others may disagree.


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

kentphil said:


> Exactly this ^^.
> 
> I had the reel on my machine and it is only for storage, you have to unscrew the hose from the machine every time you want to roll the hose away. This may not sound much of a chore, but in reality, the lower end machine standard hoses are quite stiff, and coil up quite easily compared to an aftermarket hose.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Forgive my ignorance...." you have to unscrew the hose from the machine every time you want to roll the hose away" When your finished with the hose, is this not a thing you have to do anyway 

But sounds like without the hose reel is the way to go. I was kinda going towards Titan because of the hose reel, but from what I hear (yourself included) the hose reel is a pain


----------



## kentphil (Jan 9, 2014)

Some of the better nilfisk models have the hose connection built into the centre of the reel, so you just reel the hose out to use it, then when you're done you reel it back in like a power extension lead and the job is done - no disconnection from the machine needed.

Downside of this idea up to now has been you are limited to Nilfisk hoses if you require a longer unit as the connector is quite special and not available on third party hoses and equipment yet - but that may change in time.

It's all about whether you just want a basic washer to do jobs with and if you are prepared to work with the shortcomings of a certain price bracket. Most of us have gone the cheap washer route, but a lot of us now wish we had the benefit of hindsight to realise that maybe we should have saved up and bought something better.

What I just said is wonderful if you already have a washer and can wait to save up, but if you need one now, you could do a lot worse than buying the Nilfisk. 

Just as a side thing, have you considered a Stihl washer, if you are working to a budget and you want the best bang for your buck, a few people have been impressed with them on here - could be worth a look before you "pull the trigger" if you'll excuse the really poor pun.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, I agree with nick16v.....I have had 3 Nilfisk machines and you never end up using the reel because the hoses are crap!. They are so annoying after being coiled up. I would buy the best model you can afford but leave room for a new hose....at least 10 metres. Then you will have a great set up. Win win.
Hope this helps
Paul


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

thanks for the replies on the reel. So was thinking of going for the Titan as it has more accessories and an 8 meter hose.......but it has this stupid reel thing - so I may just leave it off and go for a standard 120 with a 6 meter hose and no silly reel thing.
Regarding the Stihl, I kind of have my heart set on the Nilfisk


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

obi604 said:


> This patio cleaner is in my local lidl: Parkside Patio Cleaner PFR 28 A2 Parkside Surface Cleaner PFR 28 A1 UNBOXING (Lidl PHD 100 110 150 A1 B2 C2 D2 D3 E2 E4 F4) - YouTube
> 
> It comes with an 'adapter'
> 
> Does anyone know if this patio cleaner would work with a Nilfisk pressure washer?


any thoughts on this one?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

nicks16v said:


> From experience with the built in reel, forget it and get one without it. It is a right pain with the supplied hose and after the first use I wished I had purchased one without the reel. I have the C135 and it is a heavy old beast to lug around


No No No!

I have the e130 3.9 with built in hose reel and the 10m super hose and I would not live without it,

I could not imagine having to store 10m of Hose with no reel.

Its been 2.4 years and I love it, keeps the hose neat and Tidy


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Rian said:


> No No No!
> 
> I have the e130 3.9 with built in hose reel and the 10m super hose and I would not live without it,
> 
> ...


Mine doesnt have the superhose and it is a right pain. Not sure if the Titan the OP is thinking of has the superhose, I assume thats the non kinking one?


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

nicks16v said:


> Mine doesnt have the superhose and it is a right pain. Not sure if the Titan the OP is thinking of has the superhose, I assume thats the non kinking one?


these seems to be 2 types of reel

1. an integrated one where the hose is 'built in' to the reel (more expensive models)

2. just a plain old reel that you wrap the hose around (cheaper models) No hose is built in etc. Like this.


http://imgur.com/Kx6PjJQ


Number 2 is the one I am speaking of, and from whats been said, its a pain - the titan has this setup.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

nicks16v said:


> Mine doesnt have the superhose and it is a right pain. Not sure if the Titan the OP is thinking of has the superhose, I assume thats the non kinking one?


Just to answer _you _Nick, the Supehose is like a Kranzle type hose, no kinking etc., they are really good. I have a 15m one on a E140 before they became difficult/ impossible to fit on the later models and it just lays flat. They only come pre fitted to higher end machines.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

shine247 said:


> Just to answer _you _Nick, the Supehose is like a Kranzle type hose, no kinking etc., they are really good. I have a 15m one on a E140 before they became difficult/ impossible to fit on the later models and it just lays flat. They only come pre fitted to higher end machines.


Yeah, mine doesn't have that hose, the OP's one doesn't either by the looks of it. They are a real (pun intended) pain with that hose, hence my honest feedback to him. Yours is obviously different by all accounts.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

nicks16v said:


> Yeah, mine doesn't have that hose, the OP's one doesn't either by the looks of it. They are a real (pun intended) pain with that hose, hence my honest feedback to him. Yours is obviously different by all accounts.


The hose has got a lot to do with it but I still defend the integrated hose reel, with a good hose its a godsend.

I know we have gone a bit of topic but wanted to defend my beloved hose reel lol

The titan won't have the supaflex hose as the 10m verson was nearly 80£ by its self but a well worth it upgrade to the standard 9m hose it comes with

The op will likely upgrade the hose in due time anyway to something more flexable


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Rian said:


> The hose has got a lot to do with it but I still defend the integrated hose reel, with a good hose its a godsend.
> 
> I know we have gone a bit of topic but wanted to defend my beloved hose reel lol
> 
> ...


Can I upgrade mine on my C135 then ?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

nicks16v said:


> Can I upgrade mine on my C135 then ?


Im sure you can, this should fit

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10m-Nilf...r-Wash-fits-NILFISK-C135-models-/123049937535


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

nicks16v said:


> Yeah, mine doesn't have that hose, the OP's one doesn't either by the looks of it. They are a real (pun intended) pain with that hose, hence my honest feedback to him. Yours is obviously different by all accounts.


Definitely agree, they are a pain, when cold they can coil up and catch bumpers etc. where as the Superflex lays virtually flat once uncoiled. This one is 15m and suits where I use it but with my other washer I prefer to store the hose on the wall separate. I understand why Rian likes the reel.

I think you can see the surface / texture on this pic, it is called Superflex by Nilfisk themselves bought separately. Irrelevant to the thread but it may help you.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for all your comments, and apologies to the OP for hijacking your thread a little, but I think my questions to Rian and Shine247 will help with your purchase too. 
If i can get one that can still go on the reel but doesn't kink up all over the place, I would be a happy chap, but at £80 for what I use it for, is a bit much. Are there lots of differences between the hoses ? Is the Nilfisk Superflex a lot different from the one Rian posted an ebay link for ? also I take it 15m of hose fits on the reel ok?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

nicks16v said:


> Thanks for all your comments, and apologies to the OP for hijacking your thread a little, but I think my questions to Rian and Shine247 will help with your purchase too.
> If i can get one that can still go on the reel but doesn't kink up all over the place, I would be a happy chap, but at £80 for what I use it for, is a bit much. Are there lots of differences between the hoses ? Is the Nilfisk Superflex a lot different from the one Rian posted an ebay link for ? also I take it 15m of hose fits on the reel ok?


They do shorter versions, I just bought the 15m so I can leave the whole machine at the front of the garage, it fits on my reel with careful winding. 
There is a 10m as well (or was). I cannot say for sure if it is better than the one Rian posted. In his link, that one _looks_ smooth on the surface, Superflex is more matt and textured like a Kranzle hose. I don't even know if one will fit your machine, it was just to give you an idea of texture as Rian was originally referring to a Superflex but if I was buying again and if available I would get Superflex because I can compare it to a Kranzle hose in use.


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

Right. So Argos have these options For the same price. 120 Euro 

1. A Nilfisk C 120 with 6 metre hose, patio cleaner and car wash brush for 120 Euro. 

2. A Nilfisk C 125 with 8 metre Hose. NO patio cleaner. NO car wash brush. 120 Euro. 

Which would be the best choice?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

obi604 said:


> Right. So Argos have these options For the same price. 120 Euro
> 
> 1. A Nilfisk C 120 with 6 metre hose, patio cleaner and car wash brush for 120 Euro.
> 
> ...


Only my opinion but I'd go for the c125 as it has the longer hose plus slightly better spec according to the Nilfisk website. I doubt you'll ever use the car wash brush and I've got a patio cleaner for my Nilfisk but prefer to use one of the spray nozzles to clean my slabs.

Just double check though as according to the Nilfisk site some versions of the C125 come with a 6m hose :thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

As above, you will never use the brush, so go for the better spec machine. The patio cleaner I have never used either, I just use one of the nozzles as macca.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

I would just buy the machine with the best spec and ignore the hose length.
Why?
Nilfisk make great pressure washers but their standard hoses are garbage, they are too stiff and tend to twist up and split.
You more than likely WILL buy a better hose at some point, i would just buy one now as it's within your budget.


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

So 3 votes o far for the Nilfisk 125. Anyone else ?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Another one for the 125, as already said the standard hose is crap, you may get a few months out of it but it will bug the hell out of you and you will most likely replace it 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

nicks16v said:


> Thanks for all your comments, and apologies to the OP for hijacking your thread a little, but I think my questions to Rian and Shine247 will help with your purchase too.
> If i can get one that can still go on the reel but doesn't kink up all over the place, I would be a happy chap, but at £80 for what I use it for, is a bit much. Are there lots of differences between the hoses ? Is the Nilfisk Superflex a lot different from the one Rian posted an ebay link for ? also I take it 15m of hose fits on the reel ok?


Not sure if you can get a supaflex for the C135 the one I posted was just a generic longer hose demonstrating you can get a replacement,

The supaflex hose I brought was a specific Nilsfiks hose as it has a Nilfisk only banjo fitting on the end and can't be manufactured by 3rd parties.

As your C135 hose reel is not integral you can wind any hose on their as long as it fits your machine


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Rian said:


> Not sure if you can get a supaflex for the C135 the one I posted was just a generic longer hose demonstrating you can get a replacement,
> 
> The supaflex hose I brought was a specific Nilsfiks hose as it has a Nilfisk only banjo fitting on the end and can't be manufactured by 3rd parties.
> 
> As your C135 hose reel is not integral you can wind any hose on their as long as it fits your machine


Thanks, yep, noticed that the Superflex has totally different fittings. So just need to get a better hose to replace my generic Nilfisk one.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

In the real world would it be even noticeable between 120 and 125 bar?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

obi604 said:


> In the real world would it be even noticeable between 120 and 125 bar?


Not really


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

jaysus, im as indecisive as feck !!!


.........and pedantic


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

obi604 said:


> jaysus, im as indecisive as feck !!!
> 
> .........and pedantic


Seeing the thread from start to this point, I cannot imagine why you would say that. :lol:

So after all that, are you buying one?


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

shine247 said:


> Seeing the thread from start to this point, I cannot imagine why you would say that. :lol:
> 
> So after all that, are you buying one?


Lol.

I will buy one for sure. Just don't know which one yet. :wall::wall::wall: EU


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Well if it helps, the 125 will be offer circa 20% more cleaning power than the 120 if you think that would be noticeable.

PS, 

I would say it would be imo.


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

shine247 said:


> Well if it helps, the 125 will be offer circa 20% more cleaning power than the 120 if you think that would be noticeable.
> 
> PS,
> 
> I would say it would be imo.


Ah right ok, didn't think would be that much.


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

obi604 said:


> This patio cleaner is in my local lidl: Parkside Patio Cleaner PFR 28 A2 Parkside Surface Cleaner PFR 28 A1 UNBOXING (Lidl PHD 100 110 150 A1 B2 C2 D2 D3 E2 E4 F4) - YouTube
> 
> It comes with an 'adapter'
> 
> Does anyone know if this patio cleaner would work with a Nilfisk pressure washer?


any comments on this one?


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

obi604 said:


> any comments on this one?


bump :wave:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I think you will need an adaptor, I have seen one for Karcher, not Nilfisk but someone else may know of one.
Unless you have seen a patio cleaner in use and really want one, I would stick to the lance. Patio cleaners cover more surface area but with less direct hit. Better on some surfaces than others. I have used one on a more powerful machine, they clean lightly soiled easily but if you have never used a pw on the surfaces, better with the lance. You can use the cleaner and find you still get a better result with the lance. IMO, they are suited to more powerful machines for a decent result. I have seen plenty say they cleaned a patio with a K2 and patio cleaner and are happy with it. It all depends on your expectations and sometimes only your own experience will give you the answer be it good or bad. 

So come on, let's get a pw and then tell us about your cleaning procedure, products etc. :car:


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

shine247 said:


> I think you will need an adaptor, I have seen one for Karcher, not Nilfisk but someone else may know of one.
> Unless you have seen a patio cleaner in use and really want one, I would stick to the lance. Patio cleaners cover more surface area but with less direct hit. Better on some surfaces than others. I have used one on a more powerful machine, they clean lightly soiled easily but if you have never used a pw on the surfaces, better with the lance. You can use the cleaner and find you still get a better result with the lance. IMO, they are suited to more powerful machines for a decent result. I have seen plenty say they cleaned a patio with a K2 and patio cleaner and are happy with it. It all depends on your expectations and sometimes only your own experience will give you the answer be it good or bad.
> 
> So come on, let's get a pw and then tell us about your cleaning procedure, products etc. :car:


lol

thanks. good reply.

in my heard, I think the patio cleaner will be a mighty job, but I may be hyping it up.

120 with 6 meter hose and patio cleaner
or 
125 with 8 meter hose and no patio cleaner

same price.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

obi604 said:


> lol
> 
> 120 with 6 meter hose and patio cleaner
> or
> ...


Now that could come back and bite anyone, your decision, you can always buy a separate patio cleaner down the line.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Buy the better model you can afford always, forget the accessories. You can buy them separately if you ever need them


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

nicks16v said:


> Buy the better model you can afford always, forget the accessories. You can buy them separately if you ever need them


so essentially a 1400w 120
or a 1500w 125

argos finally opened and ive reserved both


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

In myt experice the patio cleaners dont do much anyway, I allways found the tornado (Spinning nozzle) quicker and stronger than the patio cleaners.


----------



## kentphil (Jan 9, 2014)

^^ What shine247 and \Rian have said. I have the patio cleaner and their broom attachment, whilst they are mildly useful, they are not a game changer in my opinion.

You can pick the extras quite cheaply on the likes of ebay at different times of the year if you really need them as people tend to sell on the extras still unused in some cases. 

As has been said, The 2 nozzles you normally get are quite adequate for most path and patio jobs. I would get the most powerful machine you can afford, as you can always get extras as you need them, but finding out you bought a lower power machine than you really could have had is an expensive mistake to make - guess how I know this :lol:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

^^^

Speaking of extras, I find the auto nozzle and the under chassis nozzle useful for the Nilfisk. I know some do not like the auto nozzle but perhaps a more powerful machine improves it. Plus, there are alternative sets but keeping it simple for a newbee, they are handy.


----------



## kentphil (Jan 9, 2014)

shine247 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Speaking of extras, I find the auto nozzle and the under chassis nozzle useful for the Nilfisk. I know some do not like the auto nozzle but perhaps a more powerful machine improves it. Plus, there are alternative sets but keeping it simple for a newbee, they are handy.


Absolutely spot on - before I converted to my Q/R hose and Sutner gun, I was using both of those almost weekly. I would say of all the money I spent over the years on Nilfisk branded accessories, they were the ones I used the most and were good value for money :thumb:


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

right - I Finally made a purchase of the Nilfisk 125


----------



## kentphil (Jan 9, 2014)

:thumb: Welcome to the club of obsessive tool collection, my wife says it is treatable apparently - don't know what she means:lol:


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

obi604 said:


> This patio cleaner is in my local lidl: Parkside Patio Cleaner PFR 28 A2 Parkside Surface Cleaner PFR 28 A1 UNBOXING (Lidl PHD 100 110 150 A1 B2 C2 D2 D3 E2 E4 F4) - YouTube
> 
> It comes with an 'adapter'
> 
> Does anyone know if this patio cleaner would work with a Nilfisk pressure washer?


to answer my own question, answer equals NO


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

looking to get an extension cable reel to use with the Nilfisk. 
Does anyone on here know if its worthwhile getting a 13amp over a 10 amp or does it matter?


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

Also. Looking at getting the water to a point about 25 metres away from the tap.

Am I as well off just having a standard hose?

Or is it just tidier to have the hose REEL scenario?


----------



## Blackpaint (May 12, 2020)

obi604 said:


> right - I Finally made a purchase of the Nilfisk 125


Long live your new machine! I have a 110 that has been beaten on and it still performs great. A bit noisy nowadays but I'm using that as an excuse to upgrade to a E145 while I get the 110 repaired and either find a new home or have it as a backup. Find the Nilfisk machines far superior quality to the K series.


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

Blackpaint said:


> Long live your new machine! I have a 110 that has been beaten on and it still performs great. A bit noisy nowadays but I'm using that as an excuse to upgrade to a E145 while I get the 110 repaired and either find a new home or have it as a backup. Find the Nilfisk machines far superior quality to the K series.


Nice one. Mine has an 'LWA' figure of 87db. So it's relatively quiet.


----------



## Blackpaint (May 12, 2020)

obi604 said:


> Nice one. Mine has an 'LWA' figure of 87db. So it's relatively quiet.


Mine is rated the same but is in need Opening up and servicing. Likely motor damage from misuse on my part. It was running for around 3 hours in a 4 hour period washing basically everything I could around the outside of the house. A pair of noise cancelling earphones does the trick through :lol: Think it cost me under £100 over 5 years ago and had only needed a new hose after the missus used it once and dragged it under a tyre (Meant she had to buy me the hose and I kindly recommend a 10m I found).


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

shine247 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Speaking of extras, I find the auto nozzle and the under chassis nozzle useful for the Nilfisk. I know some do not like the auto nozzle but perhaps a more powerful machine improves it. Plus, there are alternative sets but keeping it simple for a newbee, they are handy.


The auto nozzle is great for a final rinse but I wouldn't use it for washing of snow foam, not enough pressure behind it,

A few months after I got the machine I switched to a quick-release on the half length gun, then a few months ago brought the stubby gun for nilfisk, must say i wouldn't go back to anything longer for car washing


----------



## Blackpaint (May 12, 2020)

Rian said:


> The auto nozzle is great for a final rinse but I wouldn't use it for washing of snow foam, not enough pressure behind it,
> 
> A few months after I got the machine I switched to a quick-release on the half length gun, then a few months ago brought the stubby gun for nilfisk, must say i wouldn't go back to anything longer for car washing


Which gun did you go for? The ST-2300?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Blackpaint said:


> Which gun did you go for? The ST-2300?


No it's jsut a generic stubby gun, as I've got the nilfisk supa flex hose I had to get one with a nilfisk adapter like this























Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

hi

silly question time. 
see this video: 




what hose connector should be connected directly to the pressure washer

1. a standard hose connector 
2. a hose connector with stop valve


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

obi604 said:


> hi
> 
> silly question time.
> see this video: How to: Difference Between Hose Connectors With and Without a Stop Valve - YouTube
> ...


Depends on waterpreasure, in my old flat I could use a 50m hose reel with aqua stop connectors no problem but since moving 5 months ago the place we are in now doesnt have great preasure so ive got no aquatop connectors and jsut one with a ball valve to connect to the PW

This is what I connect to my pw this is the only connector with any sort of stop valve https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Garden-h...ck-connector-water-flow-control-/172573608481


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

obi604 said:


> hi
> 
> silly question time.
> see this video: How to: Difference Between Hose Connectors With and Without a Stop Valve - YouTube
> ...


The stop valve is connected to the hose outlet so that when disconnected the water stops. I remove the stop anyway and just fit a valve at the end so I can turn the water off there and swap tools. No need to return to the tap end that way. eg. Turn water off, swap from pw to hand held sprayer and back.

But to confirm, fit it at the PW end. They can cause issues, one is pulsing where the pump stops and starts when running, depends on your pressure. You will find out on use. Before you connect the lances, purge all air from the hose and machine by running without any lance whilst pulling the trigger. When there is no spluttering air and water, you are good to go.


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

Thanks all

I know most of you will probably not like my next question. Some of you may physically get sick  I may even get banned  

Lets say I don't have access to shops etc and want to use a 'home made' solution to wash my car, would I be ok to use washing up liquid or shampoo?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

obi604 said:


> Thanks all
> 
> I know most of you will probably not like my next question. Some of you may physically get sick  I may even get banned
> 
> Lets say I don't have access to shops etc and want to use a 'home made' solution to wash my car, would I be ok to use washing up liquid or shampoo?


Yea it will clean your car and I think most of us at some point have used dishsoap, I did on my first car, however, note this, dish soap is corrosive due to salts in it and will degrade any lsp you have on the car

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

Rian said:


> Yea it will clean your car and I think most of us at some point have used dishsoap, I did on my first car, however, note this, dish soap is corrosive due to salts in it and will degrade any lsp you have on the car
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


noted, would hand soap or even hair shampoo be a better bet?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

obi604 said:


> noted, would hand soap or even hair shampoo be a better bet?


If it had to be hand soap, I wouldn't risk anything other than Molton Brown Fiery Pink Pepper, if shampoo it would be anything in the L' Occitane range but get the larger bottles, works out a better price per wash.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

obi604 said:


> noted, would hand soap or even hair shampoo be a better bet?


Probaly not to be honest, Hand soap may have moisturisers in it (some do) and hair shampoo would usualy have vitamins for the hair, if you have to use one just go for standard washing up liquid


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

shine247 said:


> If it had to be hand soap, I wouldn't risk anything other than Molton Brown Fiery Pink Pepper, if shampoo it would be anything in the L' Occitane range but get the larger bottles, works out a better price per wash.


Curiosity got the better of me and wow thats an expensive body wash, and people say detailing stuff is expensive £20 od quid for 300 MLS


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Rian said:


> Curiosity got the better of me and wow thats an expensive body wash, and people say detailing stuff is expensive £20 od quid for 300 MLS


Yes but it goes a loooooong way and is very versatile.

At different ratios, he can use it as apc, you know, in case he cannot get to a shop.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

shine247 said:


> Yes but it goes a loooooong way and is very versatile.
> 
> At different ratios, he can use it as apc, you know, in case he cannot get to a shop.


I didn't consider that, however, now you mention this makes perfect sense, sounds very versatile, I bet its got some crazy dilution ratios like 50,000:1


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

shine247 said:


> If it had to be hand soap, I wouldn't risk anything other than Molton Brown Fiery Pink Pepper, if shampoo it would be anything in the L' Occitane range but get the larger bottles, works out a better price per wash.


Big fan of molton brown by the way mate 😀👍


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

shine247 said:


> Just to answer _you _Nick, the Supehose is like a Kranzle type hose, no kinking etc., they are really good. I have a 15m one on a E140 before they became difficult/ impossible to fit on the later models and it just lays flat. They only come pre fitted to higher end machines.


Any links for those superhoses mate? :wave:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

chillly said:


> Any links for those superhoses mate? :wave:


Here is one, there are other places as well. Just be careful about suitability because after a certain generation, Nilfisk made it difficult to fit them. I am guessing it was to stop folk buying 3rd party hoses. Mine is on a E140.2, the E140.3 is where the change started IIRC. If you can get a Superflex, they are excellent.

This is what Nilfisk have to show.

There is thread about the changes here but things may have moved on a bit.
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=401556


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

shine247 said:


> Here is one, there are other places as well. Just be careful about suitability because after a certain generation, Nilfisk made it difficult to fit them. I am guessing it was to stop folk buying 3rd party hoses. Mine is on a E140.2, the E140.3 is where the change started IIRC. If you can get a Superflex, they are excellent.
> 
> This is what Nilfisk have to show.
> 
> ...


Thanks matey. any links for the karcher boys or is it only nilfisk
??


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Superflex is Nilfisk branding. I know a lot get hoses from Qwashers on ebay.

This is a link to their shop, you can search around for lengths, fitting etc. They do quite a lot of videos, some more in depth than others. :thumb:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KARCHER-...hash=item2f0ec623e0:m:mrb90p0u49g1bcKTE7R7VUQ


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

shine247 said:


> Superflex is Nilfisk branding. I know a lot get hoses from Qwashers on ebay.
> 
> This is a link to their shop, you can search around for lengths, fitting etc. They do quite a lot of videos, some more in depth than others. :thumb:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KARCHER-...hash=item2f0ec623e0:m:mrb90p0u49g1bcKTE7R7VUQ


Top man thanks mate :thumb: Give my K7 a treat


----------



## kimandsally (May 21, 2011)

obi604 said:


> Thanks all
> 
> I know most of you will probably not like my next question. Some of you may physically get sick  I may even get banned
> 
> Lets say I don't have access to shops etc and want to use a 'home made' solution to wash my car, would I be ok to use washing up liquid or shampoo?


An old guy who lived opposite to me used to use head and shoulders shampoo and then to wash the car a old yard brush the old type not with plastic hairs.

I kid you not I can't remember how many times I looked through the front room window chuckling watching him.

I think he used to use Mer to wash his hair LOL


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

User
What do ye make of this one:

Pressure Washer https://www.lidl.ie/p/...5&countryCode=IE

For father. Waste of time or ok. For car. And patio area.


----------



## Blackpaint (May 12, 2020)

obi604 said:


> User
> What do ye make of this one:
> 
> Pressure Washer https://www.lidl.ie/p/...5&countryCode=IE
> ...


Link is dead. Lidl stuff usually comes with a decent enough warranty for the price. Aslong as it has decent pressure and a half decent flow rate it should be fine.


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

Blackpaint said:


> Link is dead. Lidl stuff usually comes with a decent enough warranty for the price. Aslong as it has decent pressure and a half decent flow rate it should be fine.


It's 110 bar only

See if this works.

https://www.lidl.ie/en/p/great-gardens/pressure-washer/p43335


----------



## Blackpaint (May 12, 2020)

obi604 said:


> It's 110 bar only
> 
> See if this works.
> 
> https://www.lidl.ie/en/p/great-gardens/pressure-washer/p43335


Actual working pressure is only 75bar and flow rate is rather low. Would be alright for his car but patio could take some time. For that money though its worth a punt!


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

Blackpaint said:


> Actual working pressure is only 75bar and flow rate is rather low. Would be alright for his car but patio could take some time. For that money though its worth a punt!


Ok. So is it a 75 bar then V 110 bar?


----------



## Blackpaint (May 12, 2020)

obi604 said:


> Ok. So is it a 75 bar then V 110 bar?


Yeah! Ive just been in my local and they had a more powerful 110 bar working pressure model but it was £100.


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

Blackpaint said:


> Yeah! Ive just been in my local and they had a more powerful 110 bar working pressure model but it was £100.


Right. Thanks. So what's the working pressure of my nilfisk then, is it 125 or something lower?

https://www.argos.ie/static/Product/partNumber/7460870/Trail/searchtext>NILFISK+125.htm


----------



## Blackpaint (May 12, 2020)

obi604 said:


> Right. Thanks. So what's the working pressure of my nilfisk then, is it 125 or something lower?
> 
> https://www.argos.ie/static/Product/partNumber/7460870/Trail/searchtext>NILFISK+125.htm


95 bar working pressure.


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

Blackpaint said:


> 95 bar working pressure.


So is is best to totally ignore the 'max bar' and just look at the working bar?


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

To be more specific - Would this be strong enough to clean a patio area of about 5 x 8 metres? And the approx 1
Metre wide paths either side of house. Add in car washing and a few walls too.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I have a nilfisk C135 with the hose storage reel. The original hose is far too short so I replaced with a 15m hose and short trigger from direct hoses which quick releases from the machine. 

The problem isn’t with the reel, the problem is that the original hose doesn’t quick release from the machine. With the hose I have I wouldn’t want a machine that didn’t store the hose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackpaint (May 12, 2020)

obi604 said:


> To be more specific - Would this be strong enough to clean a patio area of about 5 x 8 metres? And the approx 1
> Metre wide paths either side of house. Add in car washing and a few walls too.


Yeah always best going with the working pressure as thats what you'll be working with most of the time. It might be enough, it'll just take longer. My old nilfisk waas 85 bar and I managed approx 30sm but it took me about a hour and a half to make sure everything was clean. that did include the moss growth between each block on the front path too. If its done over a few days it would be ok, try it all at once and the machine would probably **** its pants from overheating.


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

Blackpaint said:


> Yeah always best going with the working pressure as thats what you'll be working with most of the time. It might be enough, it'll just take longer. My old nilfisk waas 85 bar and I managed approx 30sm but it took me about a hour and a half to make sure everything was clean. that did include the moss growth between each block on the front path too. If its done over a few days it would be ok, try it all at once and the machine would probably **** its pants from overheating.


Thanks for reply. So these lower powered machines (less than 80 bar) should only be run for a couple of hours a day?


----------



## b1g1an (May 17, 2011)

obi604 said:


> Thanks for reply. So these lower powered machines (less than 80 bar) should only be run for a couple of hours a day?


If your cleaning a large area the extra power and therefore higher flow, as has already been explained, are well worth it.

I get huge pleasure watching my idiot neighbour trying to clean his blockwork drive with a baby Karcher, takes him forever with the tip of the lance about an inch from the blocks. I have E130.2 and, with the turbo head on, can have it a foot away and clean large areas in no time. It also doesn't break a sweat doing it.

Obviously more oomph comes at a cost and only you can decide if it's worth it to you.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

b1g1an said:


> If your cleaning a large area the extra power and therefore higher flow, as has already been explained, are well worth it.
> 
> I get huge pleasure watching my idiot neighbour trying to clean his blockwork drive with a baby Karcher, takes him forever with the tip of the lance about an inch from the blocks.


I know someone just the same and after hours, it is still not clean because of the low power. I will say, I am amazed how the K2 copes. 
Perhaps 4 hours in one go once a year on a hot day works :lol:


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

Right. So sounds like I’d be as well off getting a more powerful one that’s stronger than 75 bar


----------



## obi604 (May 11, 2020)

Is the 75 bar worth a punt?!


----------



## ~Neil~ (Jun 6, 2020)

garage_dweller said:


> I have a nilfisk C135 with the hose storage reel. The original hose is far too short so I replaced with a 15m hose and short trigger from direct hoses which quick releases from the machine.
> 
> The problem isn't with the reel, the problem is that the original hose doesn't quick release from the machine. With the hose I have I wouldn't want a machine that didn't store the hose.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, I'm in the process of choose which model nilfisk washer I want.
I'm wanting the autobrite Snow lance with the short trigger, autobrite are sold out of the snow lance with nelfisk attachment, if I get the short trigger does it come with the connector to put snow lance to use with the short trigger? Could you link to the hose and short trigger please? Anything else I should consider?

Thank you


----------

